# Silver Plating Solution identification



## Guyfrommontana (Feb 20, 2018)

I was given a plating station from a closed aluminum smelter. The power supply is awesome but I don't know what to do with the 5 gallons of unlabeled solution. I've read Ms Hokes work but didn't find the answer. It has a strong ammonia smell but I thought silver plating solutions were generally cyanide-based. I don't want to inadvertently create silver fulminate and leave my hobbies behind. What is a safe way to precipitate out the silver and neutralize the solution?

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 20, 2018)

This is a question suited for GSP, our plating specialist on the forum.

If he takes the time and comments on your question then I would follow his advice.

Göran


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 20, 2018)

If it's really ammonium smell and not cyanide for the unexperienced best to avoid it


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 21, 2018)

Guyfrommontana said:


> I was given a plating station from a closed aluminum smelter. The power supply is awesome but I don't know what to do with the 5 gallons of unlabeled solution. I've read Ms Hokes work but didn't find the answer. It has a strong ammonia smell but I thought silver plating solutions were generally cyanide-based. I don't want to inadvertently create silver fulminate and leave my hobbies behind. What is a safe way to precipitate out the silver and neutralize the solution?
> 
> Thanks for being patient.


I have no idea what a silver plating setup would have to do with an aluminum smelter. Can you tell me why?

Why do you think it is a silver plating solution if it's unlabeled? If it is a silver plating solution, the odds are about 100 to 1 that it is a cyanide solution.

Under certain conditions, some of the cyanide can breakdown to form ammoniacal products and give off an ammonia odor.

I'm not qualified to give reliable information on the formation of silver azides or fulminates. 

There's not enough information to give solid answers and it wouldn't be wise for me to make guesses.

It would be nice to know the pH.


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 21, 2018)

The ammonia smell suggests it is already in the nitride/azide state. Be careful


----------

